# Holothele Care Info



## Onagro (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw a few really nice holothele incei and Norte De Santander at my local petshop and decided I may try to keep one of them. The only issue is there is very little information out there on them other than incei is communal.  Does anyone have any basic care info for this genus?  

Any help at all will be appreciated!


----------



## arrowhd (Apr 11, 2009)

Here you go.
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19491


----------



## Onagro (Apr 11, 2009)

arrowhd said:


> Here you go.
> http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19491


Wow, thanks!  That is a great care sheet.  Does this info apply to "Norte De Santander" as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill S (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got _Holothele incei_ as well as _Holothele sp_ "Tachira", which is most likely another population of the same species as _Holothele sp_ "Norte de Santander".   _H._ "Tachira" and _H. incei_ are different, although the basic care will be similar.  _H._ "Tachira" does not web anywhere near as much as _H. incei_.  They remain visible a lot more (at least the small ones do - that might change as they reach adulthood).  My _H. incei_ dig burrows and make web tubes and rarely come into view.  Also, _H. incei_ can often be kept in groups in a single terrarium.  I don't know if the same is true of _H._ "Tachira" - but when I produce a pair of adults, I'll probably try raising a clutch of them together and see what happens.


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 30, 2013)

Bill S said:


> I've got _Holothele incei_ as well as _Holothele sp_ "Tachira", which is most likely another population of the same species as _Holothele sp_ "Norte de Santander".   _H._ "Tachira" and _H. incei_ are different, although the basic care will be similar.  _H._ "Tachira" does not web anywhere near as much as _H. incei_.  They remain visible a lot more (at least the small ones do - that might change as they reach adulthood).  My _H. incei_ dig burrows and make web tubes and rarely come into view.  Also, _H. incei_ can often be kept in groups in a single terrarium.  I don't know if the same is true of _H._ "Tachira" - but when I produce a pair of adults, I'll probably try raising a clutch of them together and see what happens.



I've read about Holothele incei   being a communal genus,  does this mean I can house three different species from  genus? 

I'm thinking about doing one of each species in a communal set up.

or are there specific rules to housing H.I.? 

Do I need to have twice the amount of food in there/are they voracious eaters or just regular eaters? 

Are Holothele incei in general life time communal Ts or until they reach  sexual maturity?

Is it a gaurentee (sp) that this genus won't kill each other befo re reaching sexual maturity as long as food is in abundance? 

What's the temperment on these?
Speed?
Growth speed?

Also one of these will be 1/4" inch the other two will be 1/2" does size matter?

---------- Post added 08-30-2013 at 10:18 AM ----------




arrowhd said:


> Here you go.
> http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19491


.  

Ok this care sheet helped a lot but it didn't tell me about housing different species of the same genus


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 30, 2013)

Super cool spider. I have a community of holothele incei.


----------

